# Acne ):



## xpaulinabearx (Jun 18, 2009)

So last week, all of a sudden i broke out, and have 6 pimples on my cheek...I was just wondering what I can do to stop breaking out, and what are some good treatments for acne. And also, are there any ways I can get rid of my acne scars? Cause i've had them for a REALLY long time...some of them are severe, but most of them aren't.

Thanks


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you tried a search ? Here are a few threads you might find helpful.

How to get rid of acne scars

Acne tips, talks and more

Apple cider vinegar

Aspirin mask

First, you should try to identify the cause of your sudden acne, could be hormonal, could be bacteria, could be allergy to a new product you put on your face. If you're only dealing with those spots imo the simplest would be a spot treatment, you can use tea tree oil, lavender, some like to rub an aspirin tablet on their spot. You can try putting a bandaid on your spot and leave it all night, it considerably helps in reducing it if not making it disappear. It's worth looking ridiculous.

I still deal with acne and my face has also become more sensitive over the years, so i use gentle products, i like to lavender floral water as a toner, lavender essential as a spot treatment, i frequently do masks (green clay especially is fantastic). Wearign a sunscreen is also very important, never leave your house without !

It's too soon to tell if it works but lately i've been putting lemon juice on my face, and it seems to help fading my acne scars. For the most severe though, you may have to ask a dermatologist.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 19, 2009)

Ive been battling with acnes for since I'm 14 years old.My skin was the clearest n smoothest last year when I took Accutane ( 20 mg) for 5 months.Letely I broke out again due to the climate change and possibly due to the MAP pill too.Im going to be on 2nd round accutane again soon, because nothing had helped me for the past 3 months ( tons of antibiotics, Cetaphil.)


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 19, 2009)

Blah I'm so sorry to hear that, I know how it feels like to have a sudden eruption of pimples! Right now I use acne treatments by Clearcell, which is a salicylic treatment, but with a higher concentration than that of over the counter products. It's really helpful and clears my skin quickly. The downside though, is that it is really strong and dries out my skin a little. But when the amount and frequency is controlled well, it is not so much a problem. Hope that helps!


----------



## lily88 (Jun 20, 2009)

i agree with magosienne...identify the cause first as well as your skin type, if its sensitive try using cetaphil as a face wash or biore ice cleanser if its oily--its a lil more expensive but def. worth it and watever u do don't pop it , but noticing the pattern/cause of them is very imp. in treating them....because it could just be stress or pms symptoms in which case a spot treatment is good otherwise if u have oily skin---get that under control fast because it mite lead to more breakouts....consulting a derm is prob best


----------



## Solimar (Jun 21, 2009)

I will say I battled acne for a very long time, since I was 13. It was hormonal, but the birth controls I tried over the years actually made the situation worse. Over the years I did course of antibiotics, but it made me feel sick most of the time, so when I was around 20, I was actually set to go on Accutane. It was never severe, just persistent. I switched birth control pills, to Yasmin. My skin cleared right up. I have been on for two years consistently, and it has been a god send. So has taking preventative measures such as a cleanser with SA or BHA (I am allergic to benzoyl peroxide) and using Healthy Skin Face Lotion with AHA. That is the only thing that keeps my skin clear. So, when it comes to figuring out the cause of your acne, it's all trial and error. Usually in women it's hormonal, but everyone is different.

As for scars, anything AHA and Retin-A work quite well from what I have noticed.


----------



## b3rly (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive been battling with acnes for since I'm 14 years old.My skin was the clearest n smoothest last year when I took Accutane ( 20 mg) for 5 months.Letely I broke out again due to the climate change and possibly due to the MAP pill too.Im going to be on 2nd round accutane again soon, because nothing had helped me for the past 3 months ( tons of antibiotics, Cetaphil.) Hi, I was just wondering.. Was Accutane worth it? It obviously worked for you. But I'm hearing so many side effects and I want to know if it's worth all that. I just recently started taking Accutane (yesterday.. haha), and the whole blurred vision and back pains are kinda scaring me. Did you have those? Also, I heard it makes your skin less oily.. How was your experience with Accutane?


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

I have also struggled with acne since approx 15 y.o. I've tried everything from topical solutions, many rounds of anti-biotics, Retin A, Accutance (DANGER!), Proactiv, etc. Right now I'm using Dermalogica special cleansing solution and multi-active toner, and a moisturizer by Aveda. For spot treatments I swear by Zapzyt Ance Treatment Gel. Lastly, the aspirin mask. I love it and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *b3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I was just wondering.. Was Accutane worth it? It obviously worked for you. But I'm hearing so many side effects and I want to know if it's worth all that. I just recently started taking Accutane (yesterday.. haha), and the whole blurred vision and back pains are kinda scaring me. Did you have those? Also, I heard it makes your skin less oily.. How was your experience with Accutane? In the past year, L'Oreal had a thread that covered her entire experience on accutane. She and other muters contributed to it. Use the search forum button to find it.


----------



## sherice (Jun 30, 2009)

If you can find Dr. Woods black soap buy it! This stuff cleared my acne that I have been battling with for a year. I know it must be hormonal, but this stuff really works!!! Its pretty cheap and all natural....after only one week you will see results seriously...i love this stuff!!! You might need to an oil free moisturizer though because i did notice that it can dry out some spots if you are combo skin....


----------



## Saffia (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to use 2.5% benzoyl peroxide - On-The-Spot by Neutrogena, but there are other more economical options out there.

AHA is also great for small spot treatments. Try pure aloe vera as well.


----------



## xpaulinabearx (Jul 1, 2009)

Well my acne's gotten worse and worse, and now i'm starting to get alittle worried. The pimples won't go away, and i'm starting to get alot more acne scars. Am I getting scars because i'm popping them? And what are some helpful treatments that are a little hepful that I can buy at like CVS or longs drugs

Thanks alot you guys !


----------



## b3rly (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweetie, never pop or pick at your pimples. They will leave nasty marks. I wish I listened to that along time ago.


----------



## xpaulinabearx (Jul 1, 2009)

My mom told me she wants to take me to the dermatologist, but I think it costs too much, and I feel bad having my mom pay for that.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2009)

It may, but consulting a doctor allows you to have a pro's opinion, and if the derm thinks it necessary, he can prescribe drugs and suggest products adapted for you. I think you can try it once and see what comes out of it.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Jul 2, 2009)

NOOOOO Accutane and NO benzoyl peroxide.

Okay, now that we've got that out of the way, here's what you need to do:

1. Wash your face with a GENTLE non-foaming, non-creamy cleanser (think 'gel' or other liquid that doesn't contain soap) that contains salicylic acid. Skin Actives Scientific makes a FABULOUS Salicylic Wash that's very affordable. skin care, actives, skin care product, natural skin care, serious skin care, organic skin care, skin care information

2. Use a BHA treatment gel or light lotion. Paula's Choice is good. 2% BHA Gel.

3. FEED your skin. Again, I will refer you to Skin Actives (skin care, actives, skin care product, natural skin care, serious skin care, organic skin care, skin care information) for their Marine Nutrient Serum (MNS) which comes in a 1 oz. bottle. To this you should add 1/4 teaspoon White Willow Bark extract (you can also purchase White Willow Bark extract from Skin Actives -- both very reasonably priced).

4. Moisturize. Use a LIGHT oil-free moisturizer that contains some anti-oxidants. BareMinerals BareVitamins would be perfect. Sephora: Bare Escentuals bareVitamins - Skin Rev-er Upper: Skin Revitalizers

5. Treat your blemishes. Once again, I have to go to Skin Actives. They sell a product called Zitender. It does just what it says, it ends zits.

(Okay, I know you're thinking I work for SA. Believe me, I don't. I had BAD problem skin for years -- I'm well into my 30's -- and then I found Skin Actives back in 2006. Since then, I get non-stop compliments on my skin, so I just know their stuff works and doesn't cost a fortune. That makes me happy and it makes me want to spread the word.)

6. During the day, finish with an oil-free (powder) sunscreen. Peter Thomas Roth's (PTR) Powder SPF 30 will do the trick. It's waterproof, and the product lasts a good long time. PTR Powder SPF 30

Repeat the first four steps at night. Add step five if you have blemishes.

If you're still breaking out after one month of following this regimen, your problem might be dietary or hormonal, at which point you'll need to visit a physician for an in-depth diagnosis. By the way, I found out that non-organic cow's milk was giving me cystic acne -- the hormones are HORRIBLE for your skin. If you're a milk drinker, switch to non-GMO organic milk. It'll help.

Good luck!!!


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jul 2, 2009)

As you can probably tell by all of the previous posts, treating acne is something that works differently for everyone. I had AWFUL acne in highschool and nothing that the dermatologist gave me worked. Retin A Micro and Tazorac just made my skin icnredibly oily. Here is my secret and piece of advice- use a gently face wash. Cetaphil is AMAZING. It cleanses without putting tons of drying acne treatments on your skin that will irritate it. Acne scars go away eventually- my Dermatologist told me scar medicine is a rip off!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 2, 2009)

There are acne scars and then there are acne scars.

Acne scars from cystic acne do not go away. They may diminish over the years, but not entirely.

I had cystic acne from age 11 to today - I'm 45.

I had dermabrasion - plastic surgery - when I was 36. Unfortunately, a few of the pock marks remain but most of the scars were removed.

If one has a "red mark" from a long gone pimple, then I agree that it will fade eventually.

However, if I were the one that had it, I would be concerned and would want it gone right away.

Maybe instead of going to a derm, a make up artist might be where one should go - to teach camouflage makeup, so at least while the marks disappear, the skin looks great.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 2, 2009)

my sister had very severe acne on her face ,chesty and back. She tired every topical cream,anti biotic,cleansers ,everything.She finally decided that acutane was her last result. Let me tell you,she was a raving,emotional wreck!!!!Her skin did clear but she does have some scarring /discloloration. I didnt think her mental health being messed with was worth taking the acutane but she did.

I personally would not encourage someone to take acutane,unless it is really ur last resort,LAST RESORT,plus she had to take a blood test every month to see if she was preggers cauze apparently ur kid can be born without ears if u take accutane n become preggers,plus some other horrific side effects!!!!!


----------



## pantryspa (Jul 3, 2009)

I totally love aspirin masks... also I would try hydrogen peroxide... both options are very cheap, so I'd definitely give it a try before trying more expensive options!

For more details, try going to PantrySpa.com and searching for aspirin and hydrogen peroxide...


----------



## BeachBarbie (Jul 4, 2009)

i've been battling acne for 10 years now. i've tried everything from different cleansers, clearasil, and various prescriptions. then 7 years ago my dr put me on Benzamycin. It cleared me up so so well and then two years later, a different dr switched me to Benzaclin, which is the same thing, jsut water based instead of alcohol based so it's less harsh on the skin. i still use it today and it's the only thing that has worked at all for me. i use it in combination with clinique's t-zone shine control pore minimizer to minimize oil during the day. aaaamazing


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *b3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I was just wondering.. Was Accutane worth it? It obviously worked for you. But I'm hearing so many side effects and I want to know if it's worth all that. I just recently started taking Accutane (yesterday.. haha), and the whole blurred vision and back pains are kinda scaring me. Did you have those? Also, I heard it makes your skin less oily.. How was your experience with Accutane? You had blurry vision and back pain? I don't think that's right... I never had those. The only symptoms I had from that was more breakouts when I switched to the strong doses of accutane.


----------



## comcath (Aug 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xpaulinabearx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So last week, all of a sudden i broke out, and have 6 pimples on my cheek...I was just wondering what I can do to stop breaking out, and what are some good treatments for acne. And also, are there any ways I can get rid of my acne scars? Cause i've had them for a REALLY long time...some of them are severe, but most of them aren't.
Thanks

Well, the breakouts will happen every once in while depending on hormone changes in the body.


----------



## rubyrhodes (Aug 14, 2009)

I think rather than being dependent on how to remove pimples, you should focus on ways to prevent pimples from cropping up. There are several precautions one can and must take in order to reduce the rate of pimple growth. Some of the effective ones include avoiding consumption of oily food, and cleansing your face just with plain water many times a day.


----------



## comcath (Oct 23, 2009)

Accutane is for very sever acne and it has side effects. Why don't you go for a herbal treatment.


----------



## Solovely07 (Oct 23, 2009)

There is something that only some salons sell that is called Vitamin C...It is pure vitamin C and I have seen it do wonders on my friends face who has horrible acne scars...Now her face looks flawless...Also I use a facial peel by Onsen which you can buy on genesisminerals.com there products have vitamins, minerals, and antioxidants..Oh and I also use their moisturizer its great for scars but I don't know how sensitive your face is, but if I were you I would give it a try...But for sure you should try their facial peel..


----------



## yaliz1986 (Oct 23, 2009)

i used proactiv and that removed ALL of my pimples but i have some acne scar **ugh* i should have lisend to my momma


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have been battling with Acne for years... You should go see a dermatologist so that they can look at your skin and advise what is best for you..

Also drinks lots of water to clear out your system... It does help!!


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Break vitamin E capsules open and smear the oil on the scar or buy Bio-Oil put these things on over night for they are quite greasy. Clean &amp; Clear also makes a post acne spot treatment serum.


----------



## ayushkapoor (Oct 29, 2009)

*Acne* is a skin disorder brought about by a malfunctioning of the gland which is responsible for the oil production in our skin, the sebaceous gland. It is generally characterized by pimples and zits and clogged pores (although some people refer to it as lesions). Over 20 million people in the US alone are reported to suffer from the skin disorder for over many years now. But everybody is prone to suffer from *acne* especially teenager and young adults. *Acne* does not only affect the face; it also surfaces on the neck, the shoulders, and the skin at the back, which may cause it to be a major embarrassment. The disease is classified into either severe *acne* or mild *acne*; the former causing major alterations in oneâ€™s skin and therefore leaving scars.


----------



## comcath (Nov 8, 2009)

After trying many products, I finally settled on Clearpores. It has worked very well for me. Go here to read more articles about acne. Best Acne Products - Top Acne Products Reviews


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Since I was a teenager, I would break out. Not exactly bad acne, but annoying just the same. About 6 years ago (I'm 28 now) I was so stressed from work and life and started getting CYSTIC ACNE! It was so bad. I tried everything to get rid of it, I didn't go to a derm like I should have...but I did discover Clean and Clear Continuous Control facewash. This stuff is amazing! Cured my cystic acne, and I still use it to this day. It is a little strong, watch it around eyes and mouth, but I never get any pimples while using it. Sometimes I will try another type of Clean and Clear facewash (if I haven't had a zit in awhile because C. Control is pretty strong, and I want something less harsh) but for being so cheap, it's like a HG.

Also, Don't pick!I know it is hard not to! I did, and now I have pock marks on the side of my face. It really makes me upset. I use Clinique Even better skin tone corrector AND Bio-Oil. I feel like it helps a little, but mentioned above pock marks are the hardest to get rid of. I am actually thinking of getting the "punch" thing done to get rid of them. So keep your mitts off your face, so you udon't end up like me 

Best of luck!


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 10, 2009)

There are a number of reasons that might have caused your breakout. Find out what the cause is first then proceed. As far as the acne scars, use a cream that contain acid such as glycolyic acid and AHA. Protect your face from the sun using a moisturizer with SPF. The sun can darken the scars.


----------



## leimei00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Acne cleansers are so abundant, sometimes it's hard to find the right one. I used Shielo's Complexion Scrub (which is also Antiaging) as my cleanser, as my skin tends to get pretty oily and I need a better exfoliant in the summer.    This face wash is essentially a better alternative to ProActive, as it has some similar ingredients but works more effectively. It foams perfectly, which is nice to find in an acne cleanser. This also really helps reduce oil. Sometimes the large grains in this wash can feel a little harsh, so I wouldn't recommend using this facial wash twice a day, as it could potentially damage the skin if used too frequently.    However, as a once in a while exfoliant, it works great to get my face squeaky clean and remove impurities. The cost is pretty comparable to most of the good cleansers out there, and the big bottle lasts a while. I like the design, as I usually have no problem getting all of the cleanser out of the bottle to avoid wasting money. Try it - it might work for you, too!


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 4, 2011)

You should find out why you have a sudden outbreak of acne. Stress, food intake (especially fast food), environmental pollution etc? 

If the problem persists, seek the help of a dermatologist. Good ones are usually able to determine the causes and help you with cures without making you feel uncomfortable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Minelli (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree you should know you've flared up so suddenly. Acne can show up due to various reasons such as stress, hormone inbalance or allergies.

If it's hormone inbalance, then you'll need antibiotics. However, I agree with previous posters that mentioned Roaccutane (Accutane for US citizens) should be the very last thing tried. I was on that thing when I was young because the dermatologist said so but the family doctor listed all the side effects, which prompt my parents to panic, ignore the dermatologist (and the money they had spent already) and just ask for another thing altogether. So the doctor put me on a special type of pill for acne. It is called Diane 35, popular in Europe, but not so in the US and Canada (I don't think it's even sold there) but you can ask for similar products anyway. It has side effects too. The most troublesome was the blood clot one, but I was on blood thiners too (some insufficient blood circulation), this isn't a problem for me at least. I did get fatter though.

I'm also on AvÃ¨ne's Cleanance line for three months (no Diane-35) and I must say it works too! Especially that Cleanance K thing. I'm not sure about the TriAcnÃ©al (?) but I'm actually going to buy it tommorrow after seeing some reviews online to take care of menstrual break-outs. However, these things are very personal. I've found out I should not use the toner very often, because my pores are already quite tight as it is and the moisturiser / sunscreen doesn't penetrate the skin if I use it, leaving a gross film instead. However, there are people that defend the use of a toner to take all the oil. It works for them, but not for me. You should take this into consideration when seeing raving reviews about something but then trying it yourself and getting worse.


----------



## tinajoseph (Jun 3, 2011)

1. Strawberries/Strawberry Leaves
Ancient Egyptians scriptures show that they used wetted strawberry leaves to treat skin deceases.

2. Herbal Tea Acne Formula
Make a solution out of the following:

2 parts Red Clover
2 parts Dandelion Root
1 part Echinacea root
1 part Alfalfa leaf
1/2 part Capsicum
Apply the paste on your acne affected skin. This formula has shown to have given great results.

Let me know, it works or not...


----------



## SOnja Be (Jun 23, 2011)

When I was receiving a facial several years ago, the esthetician suggested I try the Made from Earth line of products. (And she wasn't trying to sell it to me because they didn't stock this).    I tended to have issues with Adult Acne - annoying large cysts along my jawline and they seemed to last forever. Within a short time of using Made from Earth's Grapefruit Glycolic Scrub, they stopped appearing and I just won't go back to using anything else. I have been using the Grapefruit Glycolic Scrub and the Vitamin Enhanced Moisturizer for at least 3 years now and my skin looks and feels so much better! And the nice side effect is that I don't tend to use as much concealer or base makeup because I don't need to cover much up. For anyone with Adult Acne issues, I recommend trying Made from Earth products. Hope you are as happy with the results!


----------



## Visions (Jun 23, 2011)

You should really do your own research on acne treatments so you can make an informed decision.

I can tell you from experience that any acne treatment has its disadvantages. The best cream I got from a dermatologist is Clindoxyl Gel; it's a topical treatment with a combination of 1% clindamycin phosphate and 5% benzoyl peroxide that is applied to your face at night before bed. It needs to be prescribed through a dermatologist or doctor and it does cost a fair bit if you are not insured. The other important thing about this gel is that it's more of a preventative treatment and it needs to be applied sparingly otherwise it will dry out and irritate your skin. If you apply and use this product as prescribed, it is much more likely to make a difference within a couple weeks of regular use. The one thing I don't like about this product is that it bleaches anything it touches, so it's best to have just plain white sheets on your bed and pillow. Some good things about this product is that it doesn't have a strange smell and it doesn't sting at all when applied to active acne.

Personally, though, I still find it somewhat drying at times, so if I see my skin is a bit dry and flaky one day I will use a natural moisturizer (jojoba oil with some rosehip seed oil and lavender mixed in) on my skin to help compensate for the prescription's drying effects. If you moisturize your skin enough between treatments I find my skin looks a lot more supple, healthy and more importantly relatively acne-free.


----------



## Shaylynn (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had acne since puberty (age 11 or so). Here are some things that worked for me: 

Lemon juice as a toner

most cleansers containing at least 2% salicylic acid

exfoliating with baking soda once per week

facial cleansing wipes

Almay Clear Complexion liquid makeup

Drinking more water really helps clear up blackheads

exercise  

If you are looking into pills, Tetracycline works for a lot of people. Eurithromycin was okay, but it really dried out my skin. Doxycycline had the best effect for me, but I ran out and keep forgetting to refill it. Some forms of birth control can also help with acne.


----------



## snydercharles42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for all of the support everybody.


----------



## NatalieHarpring (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not sure about the long time scars but 

for acne,

drink green tea or lots of water to eliminate toxins from the body.

Don't stress out. You could try putting milk on your face, it does wonders on my skin...


----------



## yessie (Feb 6, 2014)

Im about to order the 10% and 5% aha skin resurfacing kit from paulas choice. Ive read that its helped people with current acne and scars. I guess it does wonders for your skin. Has anyone used this product?


----------



## jolive213 (May 24, 2014)

You must visit Jarvis cosmetics. Jarvis Cream and Serum are awesome; these are first skin care product that are targeting skin immune system. Having healthiest skin immune system is the key to have glowing skin. I am sure you will get rid of acne.


----------



## Esthylove (May 24, 2014)

yessie said:


> Im about to order the 10% and 5% aha skin resurfacing kit from paulas choice. Ive read that its helped people with current acne and scars. I guess it does wonders for your skin. Has anyone used this product?


I got the 8% AHA exfoliating one in my BB. I really like it. It helped even out my skin and my make up applied better. I looked it up a few weeks ago and you can get it on amazon!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 24, 2014)

I have the problem of breaking out on one side of my face, but I think it's because I rest my head on my hand when I'm reading in bed. I also sometimes get breakouts near the temples of my glasses. You might try wiping down your phone, glasses, and any other stuff that touches your face on a regular basis with an antibacterial wipe and make sure to launder your pillowcase every couple days. 

As far as over the counter stuff goes, I like Clinique's emergency gel lotion (5% benzoyl peroxide) or Clean and Clear PersaGel 10 (10% benzoyl peroxide) for deep cystic acne and something like Neutrogena Fight and Fade with 2% salicylic acid for acne that has come to the surface and to help with scars. If your skin is sensitive, there are products with lesser amounts of the active ingredients, which can be very drying.

I'm almost to the bottom of a container of First Aid Beauty Blemish Patrol Pads, and sorry to report they didn't make a difference. Can anyone recommend a toner pad that's good for acne?

I also received some Clarisea salt face soak that I mixed up with a little water last night and tried using as a toner. I didn't love the way it felt on my skin without rinsing, but I can cope if it works. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 23, 2014)

apply lemon juice daily... you will get rid of acne in few days only...


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 23, 2014)

Update on the Clarisea: I found that MOLD was growing in the bottle I mixed the salt solution in after about 6 weeks.   I tossed it. I wouldn't have thought that anything could have survived that much salt, but I guess it can grow on something in there. If you mix up your own salt treatments, I would recommend mixing as you go or storing in the fridge to prevent a disgusting discovery.

I've been using Neutrogena RapidClear 2% salicylic acid treatment pads after trying the Dr. Dennis Gross One Step Acne Eliminating Pads, and I like the Neutrogena version much better. I love DDG products in general, but the pads burned unlike any cosmetic treatment I have applied to my face in the past. The Neutrogena version seems much more gentle for having the same percentage of active ingredient, smells better, and is much much cheaper.


----------



## KaitlynWood (Jul 23, 2014)

Wash your face twice a day with a product that contains  Benzoyl peroxide. This is a key ingredient and in my opinion has the best results. In regards to your scares, there are treatments such as IPL for acne which can help restore healthy skin.


----------



## BrandonH (Jul 30, 2014)

I Suffered from Acne when I was in my teens and I must admit that taking on a daily regimen helped. I was scarred it would be pricey but I found a great website to help me get all the products I needed. 
So I used a daily wash, I also bought a acne treatment machine which was pretty expensive but I was desperate. 

I also bought these little towels that absorb excess oils on the face. There are several approaches the most important things are consistency and finding a good sunblock.


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 2, 2014)

Now days I am using Aloe vera... it does not 100% help to get rid of acne but awesome to have soft and glowing skin...


----------

